# Dual Vs Single Coil Reomizer



## bjorncoetsee (31/8/14)

What would u guys suggest?
I have a reo grand with AW 2000mah battery. I built a 0.9 dual coils, but it doesnt give me a big cloud. The one coil is 1.9 the other one is 1.6. So the one get hotter more quickly. 
Will a single 0.9 coil work better? And also will a single coil of same resistance give me longer battery life?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Paulie (31/8/14)

u need to build the coils identically (number of wrapps and ohm load) also u need to make sure u use a atty that has dual air over the coils (recommended) so that the air can travel over both coils. The Reomizer is not build for big clouds since the standard air hole is small also and it has a small chamber. if you drill it to 1.6mm and build a 0.5 ohm coil it would be alot better. however i would recommend that you use efest 2500 mah batteries or sony vtc 4/5 if you do. Since you new to this i would recommend you go through the Remoizer thread below and see what others r using.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-reomiser-thread.1596/page-40#post-103911


----------



## Andre (2/9/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> What would u guys suggest?
> I have a reo grand with AW 2000mah battery. I built a 0.9 dual coils, but it doesnt give me a big cloud. The one coil is 1.9 the other one is 1.6. So the one get hotter more quickly.
> Will a single 0.9 coil work better? And also will a single coil of same resistance give me longer battery life?


The Reomizer is much more suited to single coil. Think you will get more satisfaction with a single coil at 0.9 ohms, and, yes, the battery life should be better.


----------

